# Protein bread/wraps/bagels



## LuKiFeR (Sep 9, 2013)

https://www.p28foods.com/products 

i figured id post this for anyone tht didnt see it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 9, 2013)

looks yummy! thanks!


----------



## usmcmuscleman (Nov 19, 2013)

Tastes great to!  Bagels little tough but toasted pretty great!


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried to bagels yet? Feed back? The bread is a little too chewy for me, but ok when toasted.


----------



## browntown (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the sight reference


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL. Funny I just bitched at Lukifer today.. Bagels are only good for hypo ..


----------



## Sully (Jan 8, 2014)

There's also Julian Bakery

The bread is pretty tough and chewy. It makes better toast than it does bread. I haven't tried any of the paleo wraps or the no carb rice. Some of the crossfit guys around here swear by them though.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

